# Newbie Question



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I recently bought the best TT in the world. I will be doing some prep work before the maiden voyage to wine country. I will have it parked in my drive way for a day or two. My question is: Do I just plug the shore cable into an extension cord using the 30 amp adapter to the garage? This will trickle charge the battery and give some power in the TT for lights, right? I will be installing three Maxx air vents, sanitizing the tanks, and getting used to all the appliances. Thanks

P.S. And having my first beers in the TT.

Beerman


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do all the time, just do not use AC.

John


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

That should be fine as long as you dont over rate the extension cord. Or you can get your first new part and get a 30amp rated cord (big thick black one). Congrats on the new trailer and have a beer for me too.

Jeff


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I recently bought the best TT in the world. I will be doing some prep work before the maiden voyage to wine country. I will have it parked in my drive way for a day or two. My question is: Do I just plug the shore cable into an extension cord using the 30 amp adapter to the garage? This will trickle charge the battery and give some power in the TT for lights, right? I will be installing three Maxx air vents, sanitizing the tanks, and getting used to all the appliances. Thanks
> 
> P.S. And having my first beers in the TT.
> 
> ...


Beerman.

Be sure to use a heavy duty extention cord so the cord won't heat up.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I do that all the time, get a high quality extension cord 10 gauge 50' or what ever you need. I'll even run the AC this way but have to shut off the breaker for the water heater or it will trip the 20A circuit in the garage. Next is to wire a 30A circuit in the garage (Hey just thought of a new mod for the house sunny ).

I've read not to use the AC as well using the small adapter but I've had no problems using a dedicated 20A circuit, now a normal 15A I can't comment on.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I leave mine plugged in like that all the time.

Its been that way since I got it, and its gonna stay that way. I've run everything except the AC with it like that.

Works out fine.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beerman,

Looks like they have it pretty well covered... Get a good extension cord!
I have run the A/C on mine using a 15A circuit, with no problems at all.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

"Looks like they have it pretty well covered... Get a good extension cord!
I have run the A/C on mine using a 15A circuit, with no problems at all."

Same here!!!

Welcome!
Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I keep ours plugged into a heavy ext.cord 24/7 and never had a problem yet

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The first couple of weeks I had my rig I had it plugged into a 15 amp, 110v outlet. Ran everything, but not all at once. Worked out fine.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i use a cheap 100 foot outdoor extension cord and plug into outlet in my garage. just don't use AC and you'll be fine.

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like everyone answered your questions. While you have it plugged in you might as well spend a night in there and make sure everything is working fine.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i installed a 30 amp ciruit on the side of my garage just for the outback, when it comes home, i plug it in and leave alone till we're ready to leave.

darrel


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would only do two vents --- one over the bathroom and one over the bunk... I would leave the vent above the stove open ....

also -- you might also want to tlook at AeroVent -- they have more air space then the MaxAir but the great pat is the top is easy to open to clean....


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I can use the A/C as well. Bought a super thick orange extension cord in the RV section of Walmart (sorry electrician guys, I have no idea what the rating is).


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Humpty said:


> I can use the A/C as well. Bought a super thick orange extension cord in the RV section of Walmart (sorry electrician guys, I have no idea what the rating is).
> [snapback]91206[/snapback]​


I am not an electrician but will say the color of the cord has nothing to do with the gauge of the wire. Mine is yellow and I also have a black extension cord for the gen. Both 10 gauge wire and about as wide as a nickel for reference.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Everyone else having no problem is a problem. I would not want you to think that there could not be a problem. So I will add my 3 cents, plugging it in is okay with any extension cord and running any and all appliances is okay as long as you do not drop below 108 vac in the trailer. So go out and buy a good digital volt meter and check the voltage at the outlet as you turn things on and off. If the voltage drops to 108 then DON'T use that appliance. Installing a 30 amp RV outlet in the garage is the BEST way to go.

The longer the cord and the smaller the wire gage the voltage drop will be worse. The bigger the number the smaller the wire so a 14awg wire size extension cord will carry less current then a 10awg wire size extension cord.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Everyone else having no problem is a problem. I would not want you to think that there could not be a problem. So I will add my 3 cents, plugging it in is okay with any extension cord and running any and all appliances is okay as long as you do not drop below 108 vac in the trailer. So go out and buy a good digital volt meter and check the voltage at the outlet as you turn things on and off. If the voltage drops to 108 then DON'T use that appliance. Installing a 30 amp RV outlet in the garage is the BEST way to go.
> 
> The longer the cord and the smaller the wire gage the voltage drop will be worse. The bigger the number the smaller the wire so a 14awg wire size extension cord will carry less current then a 10awg wire size extension cord.
> [snapback]91235[/snapback]​


Good point. I really should do that. I heard of a guy who plugged into his 15 amp and overheated the plug in and his garage caught on fire. I'm not an electrician, but your solution sounds like something I can do myself to make things a little safer for my family. thanks for the advice.

where you really posting at 5AM? you must be one of those 'morning people'







.

thanks again!!

scott


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

CamperAndy is right, 10AWG is the minimum size for 30 amp applications, so running your AC and the like will likely place a large draw on the smaller guage wiring (14 or 12AWG). Also keep in mind that using a heavy duty extension cord doesn't change the wiring that is going between the circuit box and the outlet in th egarage. If your on a 15 or 20 amp curcuit, you most likely have 14AWG in the walls. Don't risk starting a fire in there.

All that being said, as long as your not drawing a significant amount of amps, meaning multiple electronic devices and AC at the same time, you'll be OK.

Regards, Glenn


----------

